# HM Emma Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:kidblue: :kidred:

My husband's doe Emma kidded today with beautiful buck/doe twins sired by Thunderhill A Merlot. He was so happy with the cross he decided to retain the doe kid for our NMGA herd =) Emma's 7, so best to not tempt the fates!

Here's the buckling, a chammie with blue eyes and silver moonspots:

















And our retained doe, a buckskin with brown moonspots:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Both adorable!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awwwwww.....how sweet.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Love the moonspots! Congrats


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They're beautiful! I love the little boy's coloring though!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

:clap: Grats


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't blame Ben for wanting to keep the doeling. Both are really nice!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats! They're adorable!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats...


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Gorgeous love them both.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)

That doe is awesome


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are beautiful! CONGRATS! I love buckskins. That doeling is CUTE


----------

